# Community Discus Tank



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

As I focus on breeding pairs, I have one 90 gallon community tank left. I only have 9 in the tank right now but the Super Eruption is sold while the Blue Diamond and Virgin Red are for sale. I'm keeping the rest and hoping to add more when the strains I have my eye on become available/accessible. Yes, I knowingly mix discus from different sources.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Your tanks are always spotless!!! It's very impressive


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

i think running 2 2080 for a 90g has something to do with that 

I agree, Joseph's tanks are in prime condition.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful fish. What's the big white one at the beginning of the video, an albino cobalt or a very clean white butterfly?


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Beautiful fish. What's the big white one at the beginning of the video, an albino cobalt or a very clean white butterfly?


I wanted to ask that as well.. very nice fish. I'm guessing it's a Stendker Silver pigeon.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful looking collection of discus u have there Joseph. Keep up the good work. I need to stop by and have a closer look.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, it's a silver pigeon (aka white butterfly I'm told). I've been waiting patiently for a proven pair but so far none from Hans' pairs so I decided to get a 6" one, unknown gender for my community tank. I also would like to add a large dark angel to the tank but maybe later. After saying that, my breeding pair collection is complete for now... unless I sell some off 



MELLO said:


> I wanted to ask that as well.. very nice fish. I'm guessing it's a Stendker Silver pigeon.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

you can drop by anytime, dave 



bonsai dave said:


> Beautiful looking collection of discus u have there Joseph. Keep up the good work. I need to stop by and have a closer look.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

aquaboy71 said:


> Yes, it's a silver pigeon (aka white butterfly I'm told). I've been waiting patiently for a proven pair but so far none from Hans' pairs so I decided to get a 6" one, unknown gender for my community tank. I also would like to add a large dark angel to the tank but maybe later. After saying that, my breeding pair collection is complete for now... unless I sell some off


I like the Stendkers White Butterflies nice and clean... One of the strains I have on my wishlist.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

MELLO said:


> I like the Stendkers White Butterflies nice and clean... One of the strains I have on my wishlist.


Same here. Really "clean" one's like the one you have are hard to find too


----------

